# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد دی یا خرداد؟

## gole yas

سلام دوستان من میخاسم ببینم اگر برا دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنی تا همین دی ماه وقت داری یا اینکه خرداد هم میتونی امتحان بدی بعد نمرات را به سازمان سنجش میفرستن چون احتمال داره ترمیم تصویب بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## gole yas

سلام دوستان برای دیپلم مجدد تا همین دی ماه فرصت داریم که همه امتحانات را پاس کنیم یا اینکه  خرداد هم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان من میخاسم ببینم اگر برا دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنی تا همین دی ماه وقت داری یا اینکه خرداد هم میتونی امتحان بدی بعد نمرات را به سازمان سنجش میفرستن چون احتمال داره ترمیم تصویب بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام داداش  :Yahoo (81): 
دقیق مشخص نیست ، ولی به نظرم شما باید تا همین دی ماه همه درس ها رو پاس کنی و دیپلم مجددت رو بگیری ، چونکه کد سوابق تحصیلی رو موقع ثبت نام کنکور باید وارد سامانه ثبت نام آزمون سراسری کنی 

از طرفی معلوم نیست که سازمان سنجش بذاره بعداً داوطلبی کد سوابق تحصیلیش رو تغییر بده ، یعنی همه چی رو هوایه و خلاصه همه چی 50 50 هستش ، به نظرم اگر میخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری همین دی ماه کار رو تموم کن و خیال خودت رو راحت کن

----------


## Mii Lad

> سلام دوستان برای دیپلم مجدد تا همین دی ماه فرصت داریم که همه امتحانات را پاس کنیم یا اینکه  خرداد هم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



سلام

فقط دی ماه

----------


## koenigsegg

خرداد ............ چون یه ماه مونده به کنکور هردرسی رو که بخونی مثل شیمی و زیست و دینی و زبان دیگه نیاز به خوندن دوباره درسها تو اون مدت نداری و میتونی از اون به بعد برا اون درسها فقط تست کار کنی.....
من که تمام درسها بجز زمین همه رو تو خرداد ترمیم میکنم 
در ضمن اگه تو دی ترمیم کنی ممکنه که تو مباحثی مشکل داشته باشی و این باعث میشه که چن روز قبل امتحان فقط اون درس رو کار کنی و ممکنه برنامه ات به هم بخوره

----------


## *Yousef*

> خرداد ............ چون یه ماه مونده به کنکور هردرسی رو که بخونی مثل شیمی و زیست و دینی و زبان دیگه نیاز به خوندن دوباره درسها تو اون مدت نداری و میتونی از اون به بعد برا اون درسها فقط تست کار کنی.....
> من که تمام درسها بجز زمین همه رو تو خرداد ترمیم میکنم 
> در ضمن اگه تو دی ترمیم کنی ممکنه که تو مباحثی مشکل داشته باشی و این باعث میشه که چن روز قبل امتحان فقط اون درس رو کار کنی و ممکنه برنامه ات به هم بخوره



ترمیم که اجرا نشده هنوز

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام دوستان من میخاسم ببینم اگر برا دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنی تا همین دی ماه وقت داری یا اینکه خرداد هم میتونی امتحان بدی بعد نمرات را به سازمان سنجش میفرستن چون احتمال داره ترمیم تصویب بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام دوست من.......

همونطور که خودتم ممکنه بدونی ، زمان ثبت نام کنکور آخر بهمنه.
یعنی شما باید تااون موقع شماره ی دانش آموزی جدید + نمرات تک تک دروست آماده باشه(تا بتونی از سایت کد استعلام رو بگیری).

قاعدتا اگه شما پاس کردن چند تا از دروس روبه خرداد موکول کنی ، کد استعلامت هم واسه همون خرداد قابل دسترسی از طریق سایت هست ، یعنی شما باید با دیپلم قبلت واسه بهمن ثبت نام کنی، که در این صورت دیپ مجددت انگار اصلا به کارت نیومده.

البته شاید مثلا بشه* موقع توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه* که داخل تیر انجام می شه ، اعتراض زد و نوع دیپلم نوشته شده در کارت ورود به جلسه رو عوض کرد.............کلا در مورد جواب سوال  شما، زیاد مطمئن نیستم و جالبه بدونی که این سوال خودم هم بود ولی جواب قطعی واسسش پیدا نکردم....

در کل اینکه اگه بخوای یه تعدادی از دروست رو خرداد امتحان بدی ، ریسک بزرگی داره .... (بهتره بری از آموزش و پرورش منطقه تون از کارمندی که مسئول رفع نقایص کارت ورود به جلسه هست ، سوال کنی)

(اگه جواب قطعیش رو پیدا کردی ممنون میشم که به من هم پیام خصوصی بدی.....)

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوستان برای دیپلم مجدد تا همین دی ماه فرصت داریم که همه امتحانات را پاس کنیم یا اینکه  خرداد هم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم گفتن ایرادی نداره و هروقت آموزش پرورش نمرات رو بفرسته اونا هم نمرات رو اعمال میکنن در سوابق.

----------


## koenigsegg

> سلام دوست من.......
> 
> همونطور که خودتم ممکنه بدونی ، زمان ثبت نام کنکور آخر بهمنه.
> یعنی شما باید تااون موقع شماره ی دانش آموزی جدید + نمرات تک تک دروست آماده باشه(تا بتونی از سایت کد استعلام رو بگیری).
> 
> قاعدتا اگه شما پاس کردن چند تا از دروس روبه خرداد موکول کنی ، کد استعلامت هم واسه همون خرداد قابل دسترسی از طریق سایت هست ، یعنی شما باید با دیپلم قبلت واسه بهمن ثبت نام کنی، که در این صورت دیپ مجددت انگار اصلا به کارت نیومده.
> 
> البته شاید مثلا بشه* موقع توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه* که داخل تیر انجام می شه ، اعتراض زد و نوع دیپلم نوشته شده در کارت ورود به جلسه رو عوض کرد.............کلا در مورد جواب سوال  شما، زیاد مطمئن نیستم و جالبه بدونی که این سوال خودم هم بود ولی جواب قطعی واسسش پیدا نکردم....
> 
> ...


من رفتم اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفتن خرداد که امتحان میدی ما نمرات جدید رو برا سازمان سنجش میفرستیم
درضمن ممکنه که ترمیم تا دی ماه اجرا نشه

----------


## ehsan7777777

> من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم گفتن ایرادی نداره و هروقت آموزش پرورش نمرات رو بفرسته اونا هم نمرات رو اعمال میکنن در سوابق.







> من رفتم اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفتن خرداد که امتحان میدی ما نمرات جدید رو برا سازمان سنجش میفرستیم
> درضمن ممکنه که ترمیم تا دی ماه اجرا نشه




شما که زحمت کشیدین و رفتین آموزش و پرورش سوال کردین ، نگفتن که چجوری میخوان نمرات دیپلم مجدد شما رو به سازمان سنجش بفرستن......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
(آخه کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپ مجدد شما با کد دیپ اولتون فرق می کنه......)

به نظرم میاد اون چیزی که آموزش و پرورش به هر دوی شما گفته ، مربوط به ترمیم معدل بوده ، یعنی اگه ترمیم معدل مثلا واسه خرداد اجرا بشه، چون شما با همون دیپ اولتون واسه کنکور ثبت نام می کنین، و داخل خرداد هم میخواین نمرات همون دیپ اولتون رو ترمیم کنین، در نتیجه آموزش و پرورش اتوماتیک وار نمرات جدیدتون روبه سازمان سنجش میفرسته......!!!!!(خوب این یه چیز طبیعی هست و کاملا امکان پذیر.)

ولی به نظر می رسه شما بحث *ترمیم معدل* و بحث* دیپ مجدد ر*و با هم اشتباه گرفتین.......
و اون مسئول آموزش و پرورش هم که این جوابو به شما داده به احتمال قوی منظورش ترمیم نمرات دروس همون دیپ اول شما بوده ..........

وگرنه یه لحظه خودتون قضاوت کنین: فرض می کنیم ترمیم اصلا به کنکور95 نمی رسه......
حالا شما میخوای واسه همه یا بعضی از درسای دیپ مجددت  توی خرداد اقدام کنی، یعنی به عبارت دیگه دیپ مجدد شما خرداد آماده میشه........*(دقیقا همون چیزی که مد نظر شروع کننده این تاپیک بوده).*
خوب این یعنی چی ....... ؟؟؟؟؟ 
این یعنی اینکه شمامجبوری واسه ثبت نام کنکور از سوابق تحصیلی دیپ اولت استفاده کنی.درسته...؟؟؟
حالا تمام سوال من اینه که ، وقتی که دیپ مجدد شما توی خرداد آمده میشه، چجوری میخوای کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمت رو که قبلا موقع ثبت نام کنکور به سازمان سنجش دادی ، عوض کنی.....؟؟؟//

همون جوری که قبلا هم گفتم شاید بشه این کار رو موقع توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه انجام داد و اعتراض زد و نوع دیپلم رو عوض کرد ....... ولی خوب مطمئن نیستم و به همین خاطر به دوستان گفتم که اگه کسی بتونه بره آموزش و پرورش و این سوال رو واسش جواب درست و درمونی پیدا کنه ، شاید دغدغه ذهنی خیلی از بچه ها رو بتونه حل کنه..........

(یعنی بره مثلا پیش مسئول رفع نقایص کارت ورود به جلسه و از ایشون سوال کنه که آیا همچین چیزی امکان پذیره یا نه ؟///آیا میشه کد سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به دیپ جدید  با کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم وارد شده در سایت ثبتنام کنکور رو هنگام مثلا توزیع کارت آزمون ، یا هر موقع دیگه عوض کنیم یا نه......؟؟؟؟؟؟)

----------

